# Hello and help



## Stueyd (Apr 6, 2015)

First post so apologies if it should go in grinders but I have a question I hope you folks can help me with. I've been grinding by hand with a hario skerton to use in an aeropress, which has been working for me. SWMBO thinks hand grinding takes too long so I bought a Dualit grinder - also helpful if I want to make coffee for several people as the hario would be slow for a french press worth! Anyway I was stunned by the difference between the ground coffee from the Dualit and the Hario. The grinds smell completely different and the coffees taste worlds apart. I want to check if this is down to the grind or could it be user error?

I'm thinking of taking the Dualit back, and in which case how much would I need to spend to get an electric grinder that would match the Hario. I was given a figure of £300 by my local purveyor of fine beans, does this sound about right? If so what? No rush for the £300 grinder as I don't have the budget right now, but should I just take the Dualit back or work on it?

Thanks for your help


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi

The dualit is likely a blade grinder, which basically just smashes the beans to bits rather than grinds them. A burr grinder is what you need to control the regularity of the the grinds and allow the correct extraction, particularly when using an espresso machine which is very sensitive to grind size/consistency.

The Hario Skerton uses burrs, hence you getting a much better (all be it slower) grind.

As far as budget goes. A second hand Iberital MC2 will set you back around £85, a new MC2 is around £135-140, then you're into things like Eureka Mignons (£200 second hand, £280 new), Graefs, Acaso's (£100-200 range), maybe 2nd hand Mazzers at around £300.

It all depends what you're brewing preferences are really as to what is best for you.

Try this thread as well http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Baratza do some reasonably priced electric brewed coffee grinders

http://coffeehit.co.uk/baratza-encore

...as well as the OE Lido hand grinders, sounds a lot for a hand grinder but you can crank your way through large French press doses of coffee in a couple of mins.

http://coffeehit.co.uk/lido-2-hand-coffee-grinder

if you already have the Dualit burr grinder, perhaps you might tell us what your method is, it might need adjusting due to the different grind size/distribution?


----------



## Stueyd (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies folks, the Dualit calls itself a burr grinder, however it has sharp teeth and I think they are stainless steel which feels very different to the insides of the hario. Regarding method apologies for the lack of technical language but I would describe it as. Grind fine, first go on the Dualit was finest, second a couple of clicks off. Hario just off the finest. Same measure of beans in the grinder each time (well roughly as I don't have scales yet, lets call it 2 aeropress scoops). Once ground into the aeropress, water at 95 to just over the number 2 on the side of the aeropress. Stir for 10, leave for 20 to 30 then slowly plunge.

Does this help at all?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What would you say the differences are between the 2 grinders strength-wise, regarding the final cup?

Try leaving it a little longer with the Dualit grinder?

Is that for 2 cups, or just one? Are you adding more hot water/milk?

The burrs in the Dualit look very similar to burrs that find their way into many grinders, this doesn't mean that they are the same, nor that there are other factors in construction that might have an effect, but I'd persevere with it for a little while (without risking any returns policy, if you still have that in mind)?


----------



## Stueyd (Apr 6, 2015)

MWJB, not sure about strength, but there seens to be more depth and complexity (by which I mean different flavours coming through) with the grind from the Hario - I have to bear in mind that this could all be in my head? The final cup from the Dualit has been much duller with less flavour. Any help?

I'm making one cup and taste is just for the shot.


----------



## Stueyd (Apr 6, 2015)

OK I've attempted another test. Same beans, same quantity for both grinders, a couple of clicks off finest in the Dualit, not far off finest in the Hario. Aeropress both times, same volume of water. Observations, the plunge was much faster with the Dualit ground beans (I'm not trying to do it quickly, just even pressure), more resistance so longer with the Hario ground beans, does this mean one grind was finer then the other, in which case which way round, if I had to guess I'd go for the Hario being finer. Taste in the cup, just the shot, no added water or milk. Dualit grind more bitterness, less distinguishable flavours than the Hario. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Its highly likely that the dualit burrs don't come anywhere near as close/fine as the Hario burrs. Most cheap electric burr grinders don't go fine enough for espresso extraction.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, the Hario is creating more fine particles, set the Dualit to finest (assuming no chirping of gnashing burrs) & increase the steep time, use the plunger to seal the top & stop flow if you are brewing 'right way up'. Or, just use the Dualit for French press & just face the fact the Hario works better for your Aeropress recipe.


----------

